# What do you call your in laws?



## FirstYearDown

What do you call your in-laws? I mean to their faces. 

My MIL and FIL are addressed with their first names at their insistence. I feel strange using their first names because I was raised to address older people formally or affectionately.

My parents prefer to hear "Mr or Mrs. Maiden Name" out of my husband's mouth. They are stuffy and old fashioned.


----------



## Bellavista

Well, if I have to address my mother in law I use her first name, it took me a long time to address her by any name & I still feel uncomfortable for some weird reason calling her by her name. I have no idea why, it has been like this since I first met her and after all, she calls me by my name (to my face anyway!).
To my husband I refer to her as 'your mother', to the kids 'Grandma'.
My husband has no trouble with my parents, calling them by their first names, but he knew them before he knew me, through business.


----------



## Leahdorus

I mostly don't call them anything, to be honest! If I have to get their attention, I use their first names. 

My MIL wanted me to call her "mom" but I just can't do it.


----------



## EleGirl

FirstYearDown said:


> What do you call your in-laws? I mean to their faces.
> 
> My MIL and FIL are addressed with their first names at their insistence. I feel strange using their first names because I was raised to address older people formally or affectionately.
> 
> My parents prefer to hear "Mr or Mrs. Maiden Name" out of my husband's mouth. They are stuffy and old fashioned.


I call them what they want to be called.

Started out with Mr., Mrs. They eventually ask me to call them by their first names.

It's respectful to call a person what they want to be called.


----------



## that_girl

Non-existent!


----------



## Maricha75

FIL passed away before hubby and I ever met. MIL is referred to as her given name. She, like Leahdorus MIL, wanted me to call her "mom"... I have a mom... MIL is not her. LOL

Hubby calls my parents by their given names. But, when referring to them when talking with the kids, or when we are all together, I call MIL "Grandma" and my parents "Grammie" and "Papa".


----------



## I'mAllIn

I call my in-laws by their first names, which is a little awkward since my father-in-law's name is ****. Wouldn't feel so strange if he didn't act like one so much of the time.


----------



## FirstYearDown

that_girl said:


> Non-existent!


Quiet you! :lol: 

Change that signature. You are NOT old.


----------



## costa200

Weird stuff that of the MIL wanting to be called mom...


----------



## Caribbean Man

I call my mother in law "Moms"
Most people down here use that term to adress their MIL.
Father in law is dead.


----------



## michelle38

Cultural thing. Asians call in-laws Mom and Dad (in our own language). I have been doing that even before we were married (engaged). 

The truth is, I do not mind calling MIL "mom" at all. She is a nice lady although she can still drive me nuts, but my real mom drives me nuts a lot more. 

FIL, on the other hand, is someone I want to have NOTHING to do with. But when I have to talk to him, I still call him "Dad".


----------



## dandelion

i call my MIL by her first name, FIL wanted me to call him dad or daddy which i cant bring myself to do,it feels awkward,so i call him by his first name


----------



## FirstYearDown

Caribbean Man said:


> I call my mother in law "Moms"
> *Most people down here use that term to adress their MIL*.
> Father in law is dead.


:iagree: My mother would love it if my husband would call her "Mom" as she is from the West Indies. He was not raised with such familiarity and warmth; my husband comes from a very reserved Scottish clan.


----------



## Pandakiss

I call my mil by her name. Always have. At first it was strange. But now due to her antics I don't have that level of respect for her as an "authoritve"person. 

She is on my level. I talk to her like a friend. But I don't curse at her. Maybe damn or hell every now and so. 

Well over 10 years ago, it came out that she was trash talkin me to other family members. 

I refer to her as "your brothers mother" or "that b!tch" to my husband.


----------



## that_girl

I always loved how my uncles called my gramma and grampa, Mom and Dad.

Even when my aunt passed, my uncle still called my gramma "mom".  But....they all knew each other for more than 40 years...since HS! 

If I ever meet H's parents, I will have to bite my tongue on what i want to call them. lol.


----------



## FirstYearDown

I used to call my MIL "Ma" until I found out what a crazy and hateful person she was. 

I don't like my MIL very much anymore; I just tolerate her.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly

Mom and dad.


----------



## Mavash.

I tried not call them anything but if I had to I would use their first names as that's what everyone else in the family does.


----------



## Sprout

I use first names. It would weird me out to call them mom and dad, those names are for my parents only!


----------



## Tikii

Mom and Dad, or by their first name. His grandfather is Poppy, I didn't know his first name until we were married.


----------



## bribrius

first name.

But i generally try to avoid them. wife went to see her family today. i stayed home.


----------



## captainstormy

I call them Mr and Mrs Madien name. My MIL would prefer I call her mom but I think it would be disrespectful to my own mother.

FIL couldn't care less what I call him.


----------



## Nicole01

I love my in laws. I call them by their first name.


----------



## lovingsummer

I don't call them  But when I HAVE to have contact with them... First names only...


----------



## Bobby5000

Can't call your family (your inlaws are now your family) Mr or Mrs. 
I called them by their first names, finding mom or dad funny, and my wife does the same thing.


----------



## StatusQuo

First names. H calls my parents by their first names as well. I'm not at all comfortable calling them 'mom' and 'dad', yet I do call H's grandmother 'Gram'. Weird.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my ex's mom always wanted me to call her mom.i couldn't make myself do it.i have ONE mom and i felt it was disrespectful to her to call someone else mom.
being called mom is a sacred thing in my opinion.just bc I married someone's kid doesn't mean they get to be called mom by me.

i called them by their first names.im happy to be rid of them,it was the best part of the divorce.


----------



## YinPrincess

I just call her... Mom. LoL!

I have nicknamed her M2 - "Mom Too" or "Mom Two" lol 

She likes it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown

I call my husband's aunts "Auntie (First Name)." I call their husbands by their first names. 

What we call our in-laws says so much about the relationship. "Mom" implies a warm connection whereas "Mrs..." shows a distant relationship. First names imply an equal relationship.


----------



## KellyK

I have been told to call them by their first names, and I hate it and it makes me uncomfortable. So generally I don't call them anything, I just say what I have to say.

I'd like to call them Mom and Dad, but that has never been presented as an option and I think they would be mortified if I did.

I would be more comfortable even calling my MIL "Mother K___ (husband's last name) than by her first name.

We were just raised differently. If my DH called his parents by their first names, they wouldn't blink. I would be terrified to this day to call wither of my parents by their first name. They would be mortified and wonder where they went wrong.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Dead and Crazy.


----------



## Miss Taken

I call them by their first names or by their "grandparent names" when feeling affectionate towards them.

I never had the desire to call either of them mom or dad.


----------



## joe kidd

Nothing I can repeat here.


----------



## mel123

They requested being called Mom & Dad by me.I felt a little uncomfortable at first doing that, but that was their request. It didn't really matter to me, what ever they wanted.


----------



## gbrad

I call them by their first names. Love my in laws, they are great people.


----------



## Mizpah

I have a touch-and-go relationship with all of my in-laws who can be two-faced, jealous, and generally drama-y and rude. While on the other hand, they can be fine and we can get along. I simply call all of them by their given names, or nicknames, even though his parents have encouraged me at times to call them mom & dad like his eldest brother's baby mama does. Um, no thanks. I have a mom & dad.


----------



## heartsbeating

First name.

Although she signs cards to me "love mom"


----------



## gbrad

I will say, if my marriage doesn't last, I would be very sad to lose my in laws.


----------



## meg0980

I call my MIL by her first name Nora which irritates her because she wants to be called mom which I won't do and made that clear to her when I first met her when my hubby and I were dating. I call my FIL by his name Jack or Grandpa Jack, my FIL and I have a closer bond with each other.


----------



## Akinaura

Raised as a respectful Southern girl, I addressed my in-laws by "Mr/Mrs Last name. They would have nothing of that, so I switched to "Mr/Mrs First name"...that didn't go over well either, lol. Now I just call them by their first names. It's a bit odd still to be, but it's what they want, so I'll continue to do it.

As for when it's around the little, I switch over to "Gammie/Granpa" for my MIL/FIL...as for my parents it's "Nana/Papa"


----------



## mel123

I would have preferred their first name, but FIL requested when we got married to call them Mom & Dad. So I called them that because they asked.

They have both passed now.


----------



## Wiltshireman

When we first started dating I referred to my wife parents as Mr & Mrs Surname but at their request I switched to using their given names. Once we married my MIL did request they I call her Mum but that title belonged exclusively to my mother so first names it is.

In conversations with my wife I refer to them as "your Dad, your Mum (and her husband by his first name). The children call my father "Granddad" my FIL as "Gramps" the MIL as "Nana" and her husband by his given name.


----------



## committed4ever

Personally I think it's disrespectful to call an elder by their first name if they don't want you to. Just saying ...

I call my IL's Mom and Dad. That's what my H calls my parents also.


----------



## arbitrator

*My first FIL and MIL greatly preferred "Dad and Mom," which I called them even after the divorce happened and even up until their passing. 

XW's parents, of some German linage, prefered to be called "Opa" and "Oma." Her Dad passed away just a few years back, but whenever I will see her in the future, I will definitely call her by the name she chose and is most comfortable with.

She's an absolutely wonderful lady that I can't really blame her for anything. It's not really her fault that one of her daughters ended up having skanky tendancies!

I've noticed that my oldest son has been directed to call his "prospective MIL and FIL" by their given names! And I would greatly surmise that in the event of their future nuptials, that that format will continue! *


----------



## mxpx4182

I call my mother in law Momma because I'm from the Carolinas and she's from Minnesota and so I like playing that whole thing up, which makes people laugh. Her father is deceased.


----------



## meg0980

The reason why I call my MIL by her first name because that's her name. I feel really uncomfortable calling her mom because my mom died when I was 8 and when I was 13 my dad remarried, since I have a really close bond with my stepmother I call her mom.


----------



## brokenbythis

The old bag


----------

